# MK1 1.7 Oil Light issues



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

The oil light came on a few months ago while up-shifitng into 4th gear. 

I changed the oil to a heavier grade, and replaced the pressure switch. No problems.

Now, the light will come on again, usually around 45 mph, and more often than not while up-shifting. The light will go away after about 10 minutes of blinking.

Do I need a new oil pressure sender? Or, is this some faulty wiring to the dash? The level of oil has remained fine this entire time.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Do you know what the oil press is? If you do not have an oil press gage installed in the car, you may want to have it checked or install a gage. A new sender might also be a cheap fix, but you said it was already replaced fairly recently, but it could go bad. What weight oil did you go from and to?


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

A friend had a gauge, and the oil pressure was tested to be fine while idling. We changed it from what probably was 10w30 to 20w50 synthetic


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You really need to test it at 2000-2500rpm with oil at operating temp. I don't remember the spec, but it is in the Bently Manual.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Update:

Actually, more like a question - I've been told the low pressure switch should be blue, black or brown. Currently I have blue. Now I wonder what's the correct type?


----------



## silv3rs (Feb 13, 2007)

just slap a gauge on and get rid of the pressure sensor. you wont need the sensors anymore once you put a gauge on. although the low pressure one is really great at telling ya when your low on oil


edit: but yea, there are 3 different ones, on the bottom of them you should see which pressure range they measure


----------

